# Meet Scarlett



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

This is Scarlett. She is a Teardrop X Akasha pup I kept out of the litter. She's 3 months old now and doing great in a harness and learning the hang of everything.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Adorable.........


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunning pup, I'm looking forward to watching her grow!


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good looking pup


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Miss Scarlett is gorgeous. What great markings and beautiful eye's. It will be fun to watch her grow. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a dang cute pup ma'am


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice puppy


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww what a cutie! Very flashy girl


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

She's a beauty!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

adorable pup!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks y'all  her markings are one of the reasons I kept her.. if she had the spot on her eye too shed look like her old man


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww she is adorable! Love her white face


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

very pretty pup. i like her eyes


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

it is threads like this that make not getting another pup so frikkin difficult. Scarlet is so cute. She looks super.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a cutie  love her sneaking a kiss on your son lol


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Good looking pup


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks y'all  she's definitely a handful lol


----------

